

Ask YC: Ever consider contacting start-ups to invest? - christonog

I've noticed recently there are a number of start-ups asking HN for feedback, which is great. This got me wondering: Does YC ever contact start-ups (either through HN after the start-up asks for feedback or just stumbling upon a gem). If so, how many and are they still afloat?
======
pg
I know I've occasionally suggested to people in comments that we'd be happy if
they applied to YC, but I don't remember which ones.

~~~
mattyb
Here's an example:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=708938>

